# I think I have DPD but...



## Tee (Sep 22, 2006)

I think I might have DPD but is it possible for it to develop before the late teens? I feel like I've had it ever since I can remember. I've read conflicting things about the development of it. Some sources say it develops in your late teens and some say it is brought out by abuse. I was abused as a child so I'm thinking that might be what started it.

Thanks


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

You can develop it at any stage in life. According to a few articles ive read you are most likely to develop it in your late teens but thats just a average.

I had dp/dr pretty much my whole life. As far back as i can remember even as a kid i remember having these symptoms. I was never abused or anything and had a pretty normal childhood so i guess i was just born with it. My dp/dr was totally anxiety related though it seems.


----------

